

Olympic Committee warns man about sharing photos on website - pmjordan
http://www.thestar.com/olympics/article/707868--olympics-warns-man-to-remove-photos-from-website

======
Mankhool
The Government of British Columbia has introduced a Bill, that if passed, will
temporarily suspended civil rights during the upcoming Winter Olympics in
Vancouver, Canada. [http://www.slaw.ca/2009/10/11/proposed-olympic-sign-
legislat...](http://www.slaw.ca/2009/10/11/proposed-olympic-sign-legislation-
in-b-c/)

------
jrockway
This is an abuse of the legal system. If you don't want pictures taken on your
private property, don't allow cameras in.

I doubt their argument would hold up under any legal scrutiny.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
I am with you. This is going over and over, the FIA, the FIFA, the NBA, the
NFL, and now the IOC. Sometimes I am just so tired to hear about the
abuse/misinterpretation of Copy Right laws that I do not want to talk about
it. However I always ended saying how silly these companies are in trying to
"protect" their "rights".

